# How To Instill Good Habits In Kids



## Vesarwyar (Jul 14, 2021)

Good habits are difficult enough to instill in your children, you need to follow many rules and subtleties so that these habits remain with the child for life. When a child grows up, he learns the world and looks at others and takes an example from them, so I think that at an early age you need to behave appropriately and intelligently so that the child looking at you takes an example and becomes the same. I also came up with the game "would you rathers" for my child, which I will play with my son and teach him good habits through this game. This game is aimed at moral values and the development of the child's thinking, it is very useful and interesting. It took me about a week to come up with its concept and to complete it.


----------



## cool.iri2011 (2 mo ago)

The sensory development of children is very important. As a practicing speech therapist, defectologist, I pay special attention to this development. I found a very cool site where kids can complete tasks at any time. 








Printable Preschool Worksheets & Kindergarten Activities for FREE


Free printable worksheets for kindergarten and preschool, learning games for kids, craft templates for children and other education materials in PDF.




wunderkiddy.com




Very interesting and most importantly useful. 
fine motor activities for preschoolers at home


----------

